# XF-89 in "Jet Pilot" (1957)



## Hoggardhigh (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi all,

The above image is of a scene from the 1957 John Wayne movie _Jet Pilot_, which depicts what is supposed to be the F-89 Scorpion prototype (XF-89) in the background.

The problem being, the original XF-89 (s/n 46-678) was destroyed in a fatal crash in early 1950, 7 years before the movie came out.

Does anyone on this site know the identity of the a/c used to represent the XF-89 in the movie? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hoggardhigh said:


> View attachment 498152
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...



This is the real one. The movie _Jet pilot_ was filmed much earlier than first shown - check some movie sites about.
_Filmed between December 8, 1949 and February 8, 1950, this long held-back movie finally debuted on September 25, 1957 in Los Angeles, followed by its Manhattan opening at the Palace Theatre on October 4, 1957 - _as per IMDB. IMHO some scenes were shot later than the time mentioned. In the movie one can see the pilots sporting the old green and the new blue uniforms:







_On 8 April 1949, Air Force Letter 35-46 stated that the new Air Force blue winter uniform (shade #84) for men was available for purchase and immediate use. Distribution of blue uniforms would be made when stocks were available and general issue to airmen was expected to occur by 1 September 1950._
And this too: first production F-89A started flying in September 1950 - there is one used in the movie:




Check IMPDB as well:
Jet Pilot - The Internet Movie Plane Database

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## chuter (Jun 23, 2018)

The Scorpion always appeared to me to be an attempt (failed) by America to build a British aircraft.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Skyediamonds (Jun 26, 2018)

Good afternoon. I carefully studied the black aircraft in the background & was about to comment that it is definitely an F-89, when I read Hoggard's reply & his response is far more detailed & accurate. As for Chuter's response, I can only say he must have a lot of pride in British-designed aircraft & in many cases, rightly so.! I truly enjoy all manners of a/c regardless of origin & the more rare or unusual, the better. Cheers,


----------



## Skyediamonds (Jun 26, 2018)

Skyediamonds said:


> Good afternoon. I carefully studied the black aircraft in the background & was about to comment that it is definitely an F-89, when I read Hoggard's reply & his response is far more detailed & accurate. As for Chuter's response, I can only say he must have a lot of pride in British-designed aircraft & in many cases, rightly so.! I truly enjoy all manners of a/c regardless of origin & the more rare or unusual, the better. Cheers,


Oops, I meant Catch 22's reply. Sorry about that. Catch 22's detailed response is very well written.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2018)

chuter said:


> The Scorpion always appeared to me to be an attempt (failed) by America to build a British aircraft.


The F-89 looks more like a typical first generation American jet than anything...


----------



## Skyediamonds (Jun 26, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> The F-89 looks more like a typical first generation American jet than anything...
> 
> View attachment 499565


Grau & Chuter:
I tend to agree with both of you. However, I must also qualify having seen a real one up close (at an air museum) & made several models when I was young that the F-89 still holds some kind of appeal. I tried to see if the display aircraft had a full cockpit interior, unfortunately at the time, the interior was gutted. Still....


----------



## Graeme (Jun 26, 2018)

Under the port wing of the Scorpion above is Paul Frees - "The Man of a Thousand Voices" and D-Day survivor. I always remember him as the narrator heard at the start of the original War of the Worlds movie...

The Scott Rollins Film and TV Trivia Blog: The Voice of Paul Frees
Paul Frees - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2018)

Skyediamonds said:


> Grau & Chuter:
> I tend to agree with both of you. However, I must also qualify having seen a real one up close (at an air museum) & made several models when I was young that the F-89 still holds some kind of appeal. I tried to see if the display aircraft had a full cockpit interior, unfortunately at the time, the interior was gutted. Still....


If anything, the F-89 looks more along the lines of Canada's CF-100.
Most British first gen jets at the time of the N-24's development had either a "twin boom" configuration or inboard wing-mounted engines.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Under the port wing of the Scorpion above is *Paul Frees* - "The Man of a Thousand Voices" and D-Day survivor. I always remember him as the narrator heard at the start of the original War of the Worlds movie...


He played Lt. Tiompkin in the movie:

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

